
Air Canada imposes 'no fly' ban, demands $18K from woman after ticket scam - avivallssa
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/air-canada-imposes-no-fly-ban-demands-18k-from-woman-after-ticket-scam-1.5158335
======
NedIsakoff
She doesn't think it's odd buying airline tickets from someone named
CaptainCooll on WeChat?

~~~
avivallssa
Yeah thats another thing. It requires everyone to be more careful these days
and do not get into such scams. However, Air Canada's ban is quite interesting
there.

